
Google, Facebook Urge Supreme Court to Take Up Samsung-Apple Patent Dispute - chewymouse
http://recode.net/2016/01/18/google-facebook-urge-supreme-court-to-take-up-samsung-apple-patent-dispute/
======
orionblastar
[http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-says-purple-iphone-concept-
pr...](http://www.cnet.com/news/apple-says-purple-iphone-concept-predates-
sonys-art/)

Samsung argued that Apple used the Sony designs for the Walkman and a
prototype phone as a basis for the iPhone. Apple claims their Purple project
predates the Sony prototype.

Apple once sued eMachines over the eOne that looked like the G3 iMac, citing a
trade dress issue. It was an all in one design where the monitor had the
computer in the case and it had round edges.

